# I'm in the mood to buy a bike!!!



## TheFizzer (Apr 28, 2015)

I know it's an addiction, lol.  Anyone have anything cool in a 26" original paint boys tank bike from the 30's to the 50's?  I would say my favorites are monarks, firestones, X53's, JC Higgins.  Crusty is good!!!


----------



## azbug-i (Apr 28, 2015)

I have this. I had a few people seem like they were going to buy it, and made arrangements, then they just didn't have money I guess
http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...rray-built-Long-tank-Deluxe-Complete-ORIGINAL


and this
http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...ndurance-Flyer-Western-Tire-Beauty-)-Complete!


----------



## TheFizzer (Apr 28, 2015)

That is a cool bike, what is your best price on it?


----------



## kirk thomas (Apr 29, 2015)

View attachment 211726View attachment 211725I have this firestone cruser for $350, Monark Coupe de ville for $300, Roadmaster no badge $350 I think it has been nuked. Thanks, KirkView attachment 211724


----------



## kirk thomas (Apr 29, 2015)

The bike behind the Roadmaster is a Firestone Vagaband, $250. All are $50 shipping


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 29, 2015)

*bike for sale....*

I am always in the mood to buy a bike...How Much? key Question....
I enjoy selling a bike too...the tide is always moving in or out.
I love my bikes but try not to get too attached to anything; so if you Love A bike you see me riding; send me an offer of value; I may take it....
Here is a bike I have had listed for awhile. For less $$ than I paid....




TheFizzer said:


> I know it's an addiction, lol.  Anyone have anything cool in a 26" original paint boys tank bike from the 30's to the 50's?  I would say my favorites are monarks, firestones, X53's, JC Higgins.  Crusty is good!!!







http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?62815-Goodrich-Challenger-1941&highlight=challenger


----------



## Jeff54 (May 2, 2015)

TheFizzer said:


> I know it's an addiction, lol.  Anyone have anything cool in a 26" original paint boys tank bike from the 30's to the 50's?  I would say my favorites are monarks, firestones, X53's, JC Higgins.  Crusty is good!!!





Wait a minute here, is you having an anxiety attack er somtin? Florida Vintage & Custom Bicycle Show & Swap 2015 Dunedin Fl. on May 2


http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...Vintage-amp-Custom-Bicycle-Show-amp-Swap-2015

Or, it's your way of insuring you're broke before the show so you can't buy up what you didn't need or want? {grin}


----------



## Robertriley (May 2, 2015)

I have a 39 hanging tank clipper


----------



## fordmike65 (May 15, 2015)

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...k-Red-Monark-Super-Deluxe-Tank-Bike-BARN-FIND


----------

